# Hero's ultimate super turbo fun happy training Journal



## Captain Hero

Alright guys its about time I got back into this, its been a long time I believe around 7 - 8 months since I last went to a gym, some will know why I was unable to go to the gym some wont, its all in the past now and time for a fresh start

*so I am currently -*

*
*

23 years of age

5 foot 9 inches tall

145.6 lbs or 10 stone 4 lbs

between 16 and 17% bodyfat

at my biggest when I was training last year I believe I was 11 stone (154lbs) My goal is to progress beyond that and gain a solid 10 lbs by the end of the year, naturally which I believe is perfectly feasible with a good training program, diet and lifestyle consistently followed.

I had a quick chat with Baz on msn regarding training and was unsure as to whether to try westside or a routine which Paul Booth prescribed me some time last year but have decided to go with Pauls program and see how I progress.

diet wise I have created a macronutrient breakdown document but for some reason cant upload it here so will copy and paste -

I have worked out I need around

214g protein

250g carbs

75g fats

which totally makes 2531 cals (calculated from my weight as it is now) for me to grow, if you feel this is a bit off let me know and the reasons why, thank you.

Just to add I am not looking to get fat, a lot of members use lean gaining to good effect and so will I. Ill be looking at taking in 6 - 8 meals per day and around 2 -3 litres of water, the supps that I will be taking I will post up later.

I have included a number of different meat, carb and fat sources because I will be rotating them each day so that I have a bit of variety.

Any questions or assistance you can offer me are welcome, pictures to follow soon :thumb:








amounts per 100g<o></o>
​


  *Protein Sources<o></o>*

 *Protein (g)<o></o>*

 *Carbs (g)<o></o>*

 *Fats (g)<o></o>*

 *Total Calories per 100g<o></o>*

 Chicken Breast <o></o>

 22.8g<o></o>

 0g<o></o>

 1.1g<o></o>





101.1<o></o>
​
 Turkey Breast<o></o>

 22.3g<o></o>

 1.9g<o></o>

 1.2g<o></o>





107.6<o></o>
​
 Sirloin Steak<o></o>

 22.3g<o></o>

 1.6g<o></o>

 1.6g<o></o>





110<o></o>
​
 Pork Tenderloin<o></o>

 21.3g<o></o>

 0g<o></o>

 2.1g<o></o>





104.1<o></o>
​
 Salmon<o></o>

 20.2g<o></o>

 0g<o></o>

 11.0g<o></o>





179.8<o></o>
​
 Eggs (amount per egg)<o></o>

 8.5g<o></o>

 0g<o></o>

 7.3g<o></o>





99.7<o></o>
​
 Pro Peptide (2 scoops)<o></o>

 45g<o></o>

 6g<o></o>

 3g<o></o>





231<o></o>
​
















amounts per 100g<o></o>
​


  *Carbohydrate sources<o></o>*

 *Protein (g)<o></o>*

 *Carbs (g)<o></o>*

 *Fats (g)<o></o>*



 Sweet Potato<o></o>

 1.6g<o></o>

 20.1g<o></o>

 .10g<o></o>





87.7<o></o>
​
 Linguini<o></o>

 13.0g<o></o>

 73.0g<o></o>

 1.5g<o></o>





357.5<o></o>
​
 Egg Noodle<o></o>

 12.0g<o></o>

 70.0g<o></o>

 2.1g<o></o>





346.9<o></o>
​
 Oats<o></o>

 11.0g<o></o>

 60.0g<o></o>

 8.0g<o></o>





356<o></o>
​
 WMS/Corn Flour<o></o>

 0.6g<o></o>

 92.0g<o></o>

 0.7g<o></o>





376.7<o></o>
​
 Brocolli<o></o>

 4.4g<o></o>

 1.8g<o></o>

 .09g<o></o>





32.9<o></o>
​
 Green Beans<o></o>

 1.7g<o></o>

 4.7g<o></o>

 .01g<o></o>





26.5<o></o>
​
 Asparagus<o></o>

 2.9g<o></o>

 2.0g<o></o>

 .06g<o></o>





25<o></o>
​
 Cauliflower<o></o>

 3.9g<o></o>

 2.5g<o></o>

 .09g<o></o>





33.7<o></o>
​
















amounts per 100g<o></o>
​


  *Fat sources<o></o>*

 *Protein (g)<o></o>*

 *Carbs (g)<o></o>*

 *Fats (g)<o></o>*



 Peanut butter (Organic)<o></o>

 24.9g<o></o>

 10.1g<o></o>

 50.2g<o></o>





591.8<o></o>
​
 Extra virgin olive oil<o></o>

 0.0g<o></o>

 0.0g<o></o>

 100.0g<o></o>





900<o></o>
​
 Unsalted butter (Organic)<o></o>

 0.6g<o></o>

 0.0g<o></o>

 81.7g<o></o>





737.7<o></o>
​
 Coconut milk<o></o>

 1.5g<o></o>

 1.5g<o></o>

 17.0g<o></o>





165<o></o>
​


----------



## TaintedSoul

Good stuff, get back in there. When the pics going up?

Otherwise all the best mate.


----------



## Captain Hero

TaintedSoul said:


> Good stuff, get back in there. When the pics going up?
> 
> Otherwise all the best mate.


I will either do them tonight or tomorrow Tainted, not in a great state to say the least but that isnt the point of posting them now is it


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck, Cap'n


----------



## Captain Hero

ok guys couple of pics, day light out side, no editing, no poses just me


----------



## cellaratt

Good luck Capt...I'll be watching with interest...


----------



## warren

gd luck mate, but if your 145.6lbs , wont you be 10st 5.6lbs ??

anyway gd luck hope it goes well


----------



## Iron19

Will be good to see how you progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ollie B

good luck cap.


----------



## genesis

You could have bloody smiled


----------



## Nine Pack

Captain Hero said:


> I had a quick chat with Baz on msn regarding training and was unsure as to whether to try westside or a routine which Paul Booth prescribed me some time last year but have decided to go with Pauls program and see how I progress.


Good lad.  work hard, eat right & don't try to re invent the wheel. It *will* come together. Bbing is not a complicated process, despite what some might think, it just requires consistency & dedication.

I'll pop in on the thread when I get chance. Just a little bit over stretched with time at the mo.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> Good lad.  work hard, eat right & don't try to re invent the wheel. It *will* come together. Bbing is not a complicated process, despite what some might think, it just requires consistency & dedication.
> 
> * I'll pop in on the thread when I get chance. Just a little bit over stretched with time at the mo.*


No problems big guy, I can understand that


----------



## irwit

Personally I would add more food, especially protein. This is just from my own experience. For me its such a blow to my moral when im trainin my f00kin **** off but arent eating enough and the next month rolls by and ive not really gained. I much prefer watching the weight increase, for me it spurs me on seeing the numbers rise. If the waist line rises abit aswell then I continue the training but maybe swap the semi skimmed for skimmed or even water, the full pack of rice to 3/4s of rice. You know what I mean.

The way I see it your aim is to gain msucle, so you should be trying to gain muscle at whatever cost. You'll know if you are eatig too much and the training you are doing it will be so easy to lose excess fat as long as your arent in a mad hurry to do it.

JMO but I think getting bigger is nothing to do with eating enough or training hard enough, its about consistency and personally the only way I am consistent is if I am consistently seeing the results. Looking forward to seeing your journal unfold


----------



## Lux

Whats this? ...... Surely not? ........ Cap's return to training? :thumb:

You know what you're doing mate so get cracking, stay focused and consistant and you'll soon have pics where you're smiling 

P.s

For such a stud you have a poor choice of underwear! Was expecting a leopard print pouch or summat :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

I'm with Lux, I was expecting a thong as a minimum....lol

2500? Nah dude, 3500 at least! Your gonna need to eat plenty at first then readjust the marcos if you get too much BF added, but 3500 would be where I would start.

Get a few oats and whey shakes in to bump up the cals, I found it hard to eat loads when I started so little and often helped me out.

Training wise I would personally stick to a compound routine, 5x5, Push/Pull/Legs, Westside etc as this will help you put on overall mass while doing the least amount of work - rest and eating will be more important for you.

Ninepacks routine is awesome and I have use this before and will do again in the future - when I'm done with Westside 

Keep going Chris


----------



## Captain Hero

Lux said:


> Whats this? ...... Surely not? ........ Cap's return to training? :thumb:
> 
> You know what you're doing mate so get cracking, stay focused and consistant and you'll soon have pics where you're smiling
> 
> P.s
> 
> For such a stud you have a poor choice of underwear! Was expecting a leopard print pouch or summat :lol:


haha it sure is big guy! Ill be updating it again soon enough, and for the next one ill hook myself up with some pink boxers or something? :tongue:


----------



## Captain Hero

Magic Torch said:


> I'm with Lux, I was expecting a thong as a minimum....lol
> 
> 2500? Nah dude, 3500 at least! Your gonna need to eat plenty at first then readjust the marcos if you get too much BF added, but 3500 would be where I would start.
> 
> Get a few oats and whey shakes in to bump up the cals, I found it hard to eat loads when I started so little and often helped me out.
> 
> Training wise I would personally stick to a compound routine, 5x5, Push/Pull/Legs, Westside etc as this will help you put on overall mass while doing the least amount of work - rest and eating will be more important for you.
> 
> Ninepacks routine is awesome and I have use this before and will do again in the future - when I'm done with Westside
> 
> Keep going Chris


cheers for the advice big guy I will see how I get on at first and adjust as necessary. I have used the 5 x 5 before and made great progress strength wise.


----------



## BcfcChris

Good luck mate! Out of intrest want to wack up Ninepacks routine onto your journal please ! Be great to have a look as am thinking changing routine!


----------



## Captain Hero

BcfcChris said:


> Good luck mate! Out of intrest want to wack up Ninepacks routine onto your journal please ! Be great to have a look as am thinking changing routine!


If Mr Booth says it is ok I will


----------



## BcfcChris

Can understand that mate! Good luck anyway!


----------



## Captain Hero

BcfcChris said:


> Can understand that mate! Good luck anyway!


cheers handsome!


----------



## chronic-2001

Best of look with your goals, you have a nice garden


----------



## Captain Hero

just a quick update - Went to the gym last week with my mate, not a fancy gym and not even one that had a squat rack or even a smithy, purely dumbells, a few machines and cardio equipment, so I had to make do.

Chest and Biceps

Incline dumbell press -

3 x 12 reps (warm up) 12 kg

1 x 8 reps - 14kg (work set)

Incline dumbell flye -

2 x 12 reps (warm up) 6kgs

1 x 8 reps - 8kgs (work set)

standing bicep curl

2 x 12 reps - 12kgs

1 x 8 reps 14kg

concentration curls

1 x 12 - 8kg

1 x 8 - 10kg

All excersises form was slow, and controlled - will update more later gotta work now!!!!!


----------



## ARNIE

all looks good capt' some good advice there,i will keep looking in on this thread as i have a thing about pink boxer shorts.............lol


----------



## Captain Hero

ARNIE said:


> all looks good capt' some good advice there,i will keep looking in on this thread as i have a thing about pink boxer shorts.............lol


haha oooo er?! :tongue:

Just a bit of more from my earlier post, had a good workout getting back into it, slow and controlled movements as Paul has told me to do them, not sure if I am doing everything entirely right at the moment but I will get it down 

Have to say as well for the next 3 -4 days I had the worst DOMS I have ever, ever felt in my life!!! Looking forward to training my legs and back again!! :thumb:


----------



## SCJP

ARNIE said:


> all looks good capt' some good advice there,i will keep looking in on this thread as i have a thing about pink boxer shorts.............lol


Hey bigboy! I'm wearing pink ones right now:cowboy:


----------



## Captain Hero

Been looking at my finances with my ma and from the looks of things, I might need to change my training up a bit - as In I cant afford to go to the gym, and dont have any weights at home *however this does not mean I cannot train in some form * 

Ok so I know of a number of bodyweight exercises, and there is a place near me that does MMA would be quite a bit of a change from what im used to but I want to do something and* AM going to do something....*

Have already had a word with my ma about food shopping too to ensure my diet is better than it is at the moment.

Im open to suggestions, so any ideas?


----------



## SCJP

What do you really want to achieve?


----------



## SCJP

Lux said:


> Whats this? ...... Surely not? ........ Cap's return to training? :thumb:


Hmmmm, I'm appreciating the irony now.... :lol:


----------



## Captain Hero

SCJP said:


> What do you really want to achieve?


 I want to aim for size mate, around 14 - 15 stone.

even without the gym I can still at least do something.


----------



## leveret

You can't afford to go to a gym? Do you have a job? What do you do everyday? What do you spend your money on?


----------



## SCJP

Liam said:


> What do you spend your money on?


Clubbing & treacles. :whistling:


----------



## Captain Hero

Liam said:


> You can't afford to go to a gym? Do you have a job? What do you do everyday? What do you spend your money on?


I work 2 jobs between 50 - 55 hours per week, 5 days and 2 nights per week.

I have time to do workouts on my days off and when I get home hence me saying that *I CAN STILL TRAIN and WILL BE DOING SOMETHING.*

*
*

*
*this month I earnt 850 (after tax) from my day job and around £128 from working in the club.

I have a £1500 overdraft, which I am well into and want to clear and the following going out each month


Orange

£30Beneficial Finance

£214.57Black Horse

£26

as well as £60 for my PS3 to pay on 16th December, £126 per month for my holiday to Cancun in March, £50 to my parents each month, £40 for transport per month and £20 per week for driving lessons.


----------



## leveret

I'm sure money is tight as it is with most of us, but if your serious about wanting to train hard you need to get in a gym. Bodyweight exercises won't realistically do much.

You can find a gym in most areas for around £25 a month, not that hard to save up over a month imo.


----------



## Captain Hero

my ma is writing it all out for me tonight so I will see what I will be able to do.

Have had a word with a mate who works at JJB gym and he said he can get me corporate rates so either £22.50 for off peak or £32.50 for peak

off peak hours are -

8.30am till 4.30pm weekdays

8.30am till - 8.00pm weekends

not too shabby!


----------



## Blofeld

Captain Hero said:


> my ma is writing it all out for me tonight so I will see what I will be able to do.
> 
> Have had a word with a mate who works at JJB gym and he said he can get me corporate rates so either £22.50 for off peak or *£32.50 for peak*
> 
> off peak hours are -
> 
> 8.30am till 4.30pm weekdays
> 
> 8.30am till - 8.00pm weekends
> 
> not too shabby!


Wow, corporate rates are not that much less are they! What's that, 10% discount? Still........ better than a kick in the teeth!


----------



## Captain Hero

Blofeld said:


> Wow, corporate rates are not that much less are they! What's that, 10% discount? Still........ better than a kick in the teeth!


aye mate! off peak membership isnt too bad to be honest, I thought the hours were going to be a lot worse than that! :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22

Cap, ignore Liam - he obviously hasn't entered the real world yet.

He's still in the 'getting p1ssed everynight using his grant' stage.

I'm in the same boat as you, although my outgoings are obviously a lot more due to having a family & own house etc. I can't train at the mo.

Keep your chin up, dude.


----------



## manson

Cheaper for you maybe Captain?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/becker20.htm

http://www.strengthtech.com/photos/haney96p/haney96p.htm

http://www.criticalbench.com/workout-without-weights.htm


----------



## leveret

chrisj22 said:


> Cap, ignore Liam - he obviously hasn't entered the real world yet.
> 
> He's still in the 'getting p1ssed everynight using his grant' stage.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you, although my outgoings are obviously a lot more due to having a family & own house etc. I can't train at the mo.
> 
> Keep your chin up, dude.


Total crap. What a stupid assumption.

If someone has two jobs (so got money coming in), sure some outgoings, but finding about £25 a month should not really be that difficult. Its like not buying a bottle of coke everyday at lunch or something...


----------



## chrisj22

Liam said:


> Total crap. What a stupid assumption.
> 
> If someone has two jobs (so got money coming in), sure some outgoings, but finding about £25 a month should not really be that difficult. Its like not buying a bottle of coke everyday at lunch or something...


You can't just state 'finding' £25 a month isn't difficult when you don't know the first thing about that person.

That's like me saying you should be driving an Audi TT - I don't know the first thing about you or your finances so that would be an assumption, just like yours.

Come back to me in 8 years when you've lived a bit mate then tell me your thoughts are still correct.


----------



## leveret

I've lived enough to comment on this one thanks. You can't compare a gym membership to an Audi TT. We're on a bodybuilding forum, not a car forum, the gym is a pretty big factor.

Finding £25 a month, for the gym, in most people's situations, considering we're all on a bodybuilding forum & therefore are quite serious about training, shouldn't be that hard!


----------



## chrisj22

> I've lived enough to comment on this one thanks. You can't compare a gym membership to an Audi TT. We're on a bodybuilding forum, not a car forum, the gym is a pretty big factor.
> 
> Finding £25 a month, for the gym, in most people's situations, considering we're all on a bodybuilding forum & therefore are quite serious about training, shouldn't be that hard!


 is for some

It's called an anaolgy.

Ok - I think you should have the most expensive protein shake every month as opposed to bulkpowders - because you can afford it, right?

Now that's an assumption. I'm not sounding derogatory here Liam, but it's time to wake up and live in the real world mate. Your're only a whipper snapper & you don't have life experience like Cap and I do, end of.

Cap - sorry for all this sh1t. I can't be bothered arguing with the young spunker anymore so I won't be posting on this thread about this subject anymore.


----------



## leveret

What kind of life experience is needed here? The ability to budget? I lived at uni for a year, survived off around £30 a week, to pay for ALL my food, ALL my supplements, my gym, my general living.

I had to walk a long way twice a week to the Polish shops to find food i could afford and then carry it all back wereas my mates just went to tesco. WHY did i do this? Because I want to be a bodybuilder and couldn't afford to buy all the food from tesco, therefore i made sacrifices to achieve my goal.

Cap is on a bodybuilding forum, and says he is unable to afford gym membership. I am saying, cumon.. pull your finger out and just cut back on something to get your membership as its important.

The fact your having ago about my age is pathetic.


----------



## chrisj22

Liam said:


> What kind of life experience is needed here? The ability to budget? I lived at uni for a year, survived off around £30 a week, to pay for ALL my food, ALL my supplements, my gym, my general living.
> 
> I had to walk a long way twice a week to the Polish shops to find food i could afford and then carry it all back wereas my mates just went to tesco. WHY did i do this? Because I want to be a bodybuilder and couldn't afford to buy all the food from tesco, therefore i made sacrifices to achieve my goal.
> 
> Cap is on a bodybuilding forum, and says he is unable to afford gym membership. I am saying, cumon.. pull your finger out and just cut back on something to get your membership as its important.
> 
> The fact your having ago about my age is pathetic.


You've got it all wrong Liam.

I'm not attacking your age, I'm asking you to look at the bigger picture and fast forward 8 years or so and then come back to me saying £25 a month is easy to find.

And you're not just saying 'cummon, pull your finger out and cut back', read your posts back

You're saying 'surely you can afford £25 a month'.

Big picture time mate.

P.S All uni students drink & live off beans and toast - that's what they do, so put down the violin you big tart. You can't be that unfortunate because you go out very often on the p1ss according to your journal :whistling:


----------



## gurry

Now now ladies lets all calm down a tad.

Im a bit on the fence here.

I've been in the student debt position and got through it.

I personally hate people who p1ss and moan they 'dont have time' or cant find the money/effort....etc' too

If your serious get a cheap set of bumbells tesco sell em a few weights here and there miss a few nights out or FFS skip a driving lesson and your golden. You have weights and time get some time shifting iron. Its the only way to gain weight.

Looking at your 'workload' you have 5 eveningas and 2 weekends days to get some gym work in.


----------



## leveret

In 8 or so years when i'm 27 if i'm struggling to find £25 to join a gym (If I still feel the same way about going to the gym I do now) I'll feel a total failure.

Yes I drank at uni, hell yeah!, but it never got in the way of my gym or food budget, infact I stopped going out drinking as I ran out of money, food came first.

Cap could haggle with his parents to charge him £45 or £40 a month. He could try and cut down his transport bill of £40, maybe have less driving lessons? Obviously I don't know his situation but If someone is serious about bodybuilding and wanting to achieve they will find a way.

Lets just agree to disagree and leave Cap to do his bodyweight exercises inbetween playing on his new ps3 and going on holiday and then we'll see how he progresses.

(I'm not meaning to have ago at you Cap, just trying to get you in a gym!)


----------



## Noobus

Lets get this thread back on track .

Nice one Captain Hero hope all works out well for you .

I to would be interested in the routine that you chose to do as I am currently looking to switch from the ripetoe one ( time to shock my body into a diferent routine )


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Good luck mate, all the best. I know you will do it!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ARNIE

I trained at home for a couple of years with free weights before i went to gym full time and was very happy with the results,but i agree the gym has everything to take it to the next level but if you train hard and do a good range of exerscise then training at home is ok for a time, until the weights arn,t heavy enough anymore,

or you have a garage and can buy some good second hand weight benches ,etc, then the garage is as good a place as any......imo.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Yea I am going from training at the gym to training at home. I am getting a powerrack which holds 363k of weight this is more than enough I think. It comes with a lat pul system which goes up to 185k and I am getting 235k of weight comes to £740 with a £15 tri rope for the lat thing and a £50 additional olympic easy bar.

More than enough weight for me, + the 7 foot olly bar goes up to like 1000lb so I got a fair bit of progression :laugh:


----------



## Guest

i sort of agree with liam there is almost always a way to find the money regardless of how much you earn, unless you are on the poverty line, it is about priorities.

bodyweight exercises are not going to cut it so you either need to invest in some home equipment or join a gym.... but bear in mind for even a basic set up at home you are looking at £100+, really lets be honest you need quite a lot of weights and a decent bar, so why not use that money to pay for the gym for four months then worry about the rest in another few months.

or find a cheaper gym... when i was 16 i signed up at a gym in doncaster for £120 life membership, ten pound a month for a year, bish bash bosh not paid a penny since. yeah its basic but heavy's heavy

good luck mate, i hope you can budget to suit your goals, but at the end of the day it is all priorities.... is driving more important to you than training?


----------



## Captain Hero

bit of a debate going on here eh?  Cheers Chrisj22, Yeti and Gurry for displaying some degree of understanding

Ok so my ma has worked out my finances for me, and this is what I have going out and coming in -



*Direct debits and outgoings*
​
£286 (loan, contract, etc)

£65 playstation

£120 holiday

£40 transport

£150 overdraft

£50 owed to mum x 3

£80 driving lessons

£30 towards tests

Total = £821

*
Income*

*
*

*
*Job 1 - £847

Job 2 - £208

Total = £1055

leaving me about £60 per week.

Come december I will have - Paid off £900 of my overdraft, £325 of PS3, and paid off my holiday, potentially having done all my driving tests too.

Now as I said in my previous posts I said I *would be training in some form. *So I could potentially afford the off peak package.

Liam, everything has its place. Whilst it is unlikely that I will get major, or even any kind of size gains doing bodyweight movements in a program, they do work and they do have their place. Take gymnasts physiques for example, very little weight work there :tongue:


----------



## gurry

Cpn I understand your POV you have prioritise and those ATM are debts (dont/havent we all?) consoles and waaaaaay down the list in the gym.......BUT you are on here a lot (6000 posts and climbing) so you must have an interest.

My view on the weights is bodyweight routines are good if you have bodyweight to begin with. ask mum to get BIG bottles of mineral water (the 5litre fookers with the handles) use them as weights. you can (fumble through) a varied resistent routine there. (fill a ruck sack with bricks or whatever and do press ups with that on to add weight.

stick with it and see what will happen. but remember there is a difference between saying the right things and doing the right things.

Ive seen plenty of fatties at work that talk a good routine - I go the gym every night but dont lose weight stories but they are doing it all wrong. Same for you mate. Each clean eat big and get some weight moved - be it your own of whatever and stop finding excuses to stop you training and get stuck in.


----------



## trickymicky69

gurry said:


> stick with it and see what will happen. but remember there is a difference between saying the right things and doing the right things.


very true. bodybuilding is a state of mind that needs to be entered into and it needs to come top of the list not down the bottom of the list after socialising and ps3 etc.

it needs to burn away at your soul and make you want to get to 15 stone because at the moment i cant see it happening


----------



## Captain Hero

trickymicky69 said:


> very true. bodybuilding is a state of mind that needs to be entered into and it needs to come top of the list not down the bottom of the list after socialising and ps3 etc.
> 
> it needs to burn away at your soul and make you want to get to 15 stone because at the moment i cant see it happening


Good points on both parts, would you not also agree that it is also a journey and not a destination......?

Have you guys in your years never had to take time off for your own reasons?


----------



## trickymicky69

Captain Hero said:


> Good points on both parts, would you not also agree that it is also a journey and not a destination......?
> 
> Have you guys in your years never had to take time off for your own reasons?


I have had time off for various reasons but i have taken that time out to evaluate why i do it in the first place.

Getting to 15 stone wouldnt be easy even with steroids let alone doing press ups at home using jugs of water as weights.

I want you to do it i really do i just think you need to focus your attentions somewhat.

You have some good knowledge but need to apply it to real life.

good luck btw


----------



## cellaratt

Hay Capt...just playin catch up...Whats going on with your bad self...


----------



## Captain Hero

trickymicky69 said:


> I have had time off for various reasons but i have taken that time out to evaluate why i do it in the first place.
> 
> Getting to 15 stone wouldnt be easy even with steroids let alone doing press ups at home using jugs of water as weights.
> 
> I want you to do it i really do i just think you need to focus your attentions somewhat.
> 
> You have some good knowledge but need to apply it to real life.
> 
> good luck btw


Thanks Tricky. I hope I didnt come across as an **** in my above post as it wasnt meant that way.


----------



## Captain Hero

cellaratt said:


> Hay Capt...just playin catch up...Whats going on with your bad self...


haha Hey Cell, how are you my friend? This believe it or not is meant to be my workout journal though it is rather sparsley populated with any kind of work out information at the moment :tongue:


----------



## cellaratt

There is a easy place in your budget but your gonna have to make sacrafices mate...so after all this wonderful advise what do you have in mind to do for your next workout...?


----------



## Captain Hero

cellaratt said:


> There is a easy place in your budget but your gonna have to make sacrafices mate...so after all this wonderful advise what do you have in mind to do for your next workout...?


im going to get an off peak membership at JJB and hit the gym :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

Awesome :beer:


----------



## hackskii

Wow, this is the most hyjacked journal on our board.....

Cap, is there any reason behind inclines and incline flys instead of inclines and lets say declines or flat bench?

Why not two compound exercises for chest?


----------



## MXD

Awesome to see you start a journal buddy! I will be following with interest, I'm pretty close to the jjb you will be training at, maybe we can link for a session sometime??


----------



## Tall

MXD said:


> Awesome to see you start a journal buddy! I will be following with interest, I'm pretty close to the jjb you will be training at, maybe we can link for a session sometime??


There's some gum on your heel.... Sailor...!


----------



## MXD

Lmfao - stiff leg dead lifts buddy!!


----------



## trickymicky69

Captain Hero said:


> im going to get an off peak membership at JJB and hit the gym :thumb:


thats excellent buddy. if you give something your best shot its easier explaining it to your self-concious when you take a night of to ride one of your lady friends lol.

btw shagging birds may count as a "home workout" :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch

Captain Hero said:


> im going to get an off peak membership at JJB and hit the gym :thumb:


About fookin time!

:beer:


----------



## Captain Hero

MXD said:


> Awesome to see you start a journal buddy! I will be following with interest, I'm pretty close to the jjb you will be training at, maybe we can link for a session sometime??


defo mate! didnt know you were in Shropshire bro!!


----------



## Captain Hero

hackskii said:


> Wow, this is the most hyjacked journal on our board.....
> 
> Cap, is there any reason behind inclines and incline flys instead of inclines and lets say declines or flat bench?
> 
> Why not two compound exercises for chest?


Just at that particular gym you couldnt decline the bench lol and flat seems to be painful and not in the good way! There was very limited equipment there, no squat rack, or smithy, or proper bench.

I dunno I think Daps journal is the most hyjacked, but I dont want this to become anything like that!!!


----------



## Jonferimonic

Hows it going. Interesting journal you've got here and a few good debates as well. Ive just read it from the beginning so while its fresh in my head ill try and add a few comments.

I found it amusing that you started off really well with your stats and goals and a really detailed diet plan and then that was all followed up with your mum deciding you couldnt afford to go to the gym. I would be telling mum shes getting 25 quid less a month so i can bloody train properly at a gym.

Its pretty tough at the moment with everything going up in price but i see above you said you'd signed up so good on ya. If it turns out you cant hold the membership then yeah there are alternatives for example you should be able to find stuff around the house to do pullups and dips on. Squats you could do by filling a backpack with weights of various sorts, as already said use large bottles of water - 1 litre of water equals 1 kilo.

As for gymnasts physiques thats a form of resistance training isnt it using their own body weight, id love an upper body like some ive seen.

What else, oh yeah, cal intake.

I worked out that you need to be eating about 3124 cals a day to put on a pound a week if you are moderately active.

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

Im sure there was more i wanted to comment on but that'll do for now.

Really keen to watch your progress, good luck mate.


----------



## Captain Hero

13/07/2008 - Back at the gym 

Went to JJB today and sorted out my membership, got my gym on and this is how it went down 

*Delts/traps/triceps*

Seated arnold press

warm up sets 3 x 12 reps 8kgs - Good form, slow and controlled

Work set - 10kg - 8 reps Again good form, not to failure probably could have done more weight

Lat raises (the Paul Booth way!!)

Warm up sets 1 x 12, 1 x 10 4kgs - last warm up set form wasnt fantastic, found this movement quite tough!

Work set - 6kg - 6 reps

Shrugs

Warm up - 14kg 12 reps

Work set - 16kgs 8 reps

Tricep pressdowns

Warm up sets - 12 reps 12.5kg/ 12 reps 15kg

Work set - 20kg 8 reps

Dips

work set - 8 reps

Overall good workout, no problems and good to be back in the gym. My mates have commented on the amount of weight it looks like I have lost from my chest and arms in particular, that will change soon enough 

Have bought myself a skipping rope for cardio which I will be doing on my off days, diet is something that I will be sorting as soon as I get paid again its the meats that seem to be the most expensive part of the shopping list so I will be going with Turkey Breast, Chicken and Salmon as protein sources - for the moment I will just try and eat as much as I can!!


----------



## dmcc

"The Paul Booth way"?


----------



## Captain Hero

dmcc said:


> "The Paul Booth way"?





> *Nine Pack*  Borris. I did'nt take your post as negative. I welcome people questioning my methods, as it gives me the opportunity to keep re evaluating them myself.
> 
> This particular exercise is, as I said a traditional move, nothing earth shattering, with a simple adjustment to make it a darn sight harder, but more productive. As it's harder, we have to use much less weight, so even less chance of injury. I pride myself on having never had a major injury (save a small bicep tear from training ther day after a show). To address your concerns, I have had my clients & training partners try this one & all agree it's a real kick in the ego, but bl**dy effective.
> 
> I only mentioned it as a joke earlier in this thread to wind Winger up, but as it's sparked a bit of a discussion, here it is, albeit a bit off topic:
> 
> Dumb bell side laterals my way;
> 
> Sit on a bench with legs outstretched in front of you on the bench (you'll need to shuffle back along the bench). Your calves should be resting on the opposite end of the bench to your butt. In this position, you have removed the feet as anchor points so cheating is nigh on impossible. Now lean slightly forward, about 80 degrees at the torso and perform side lateral raises, keeping the elbows behind the midline of the body (behind the side seam on your t shirt). Try to keep the thumb lower than the little finger throughout the movement and do not rotate the arms ( a good guide is that you should not be able to see your palms in the mirror at the top of the movement, just the end plate of the dumb bell), all you are concerned with is the arc that the upper arm is travelling through. It matters not how high the dumb bell actually gets, so long as your elbow is kept slightly bent and brought up to the height of the shoulders. Use a 4-1-4 tempo, and remember to keep leaning forward a bit. Three sets maximum, 2 warm up, one failure, but be prepared to drop the amount of weight you are used to using on laterals considerably. I can use 22.5 kilo bells standing, but struggle past 14 kilos seated like this.
> 
> Now I'm going to bill you all retrospectively!


found here -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/18864-side-lateral-raises.html


----------



## dmcc

Ah yes, I do something similar.


----------



## trickymicky69

Captain Hero said:


> 13/07/2008 - Back at the gym
> 
> Have bought myself a skipping rope for cardio which I will be doing on my off days, diet is something that I will be sorting as soon as I get paid again its the meats that seem to be the most expensive part of the shopping list so I will be going with Turkey Breast, Chicken and Salmon as protein sources - for the moment I will just try and eat as much as I can!!


I would lay off the skipping unless its a very small amount. It COULD hinder your gains


----------



## Captain Hero

trickymicky69 said:


> I would lay off the skipping unless its a very small amount. It COULD hinder your gains


wont be doing too much of it mate


----------



## cellaratt

Just wondering why you do shrugs on a pushday...? Is it because you classify it as shoulder....? I found that seems to be a common feeling to place shrugs with shoulders but isn't it a pulling muscle so I find it to be worked in with back as a optimul place. JMO...but I thought it to be rather fitting that I made my 1000 post in your journal...hope you don't mind...Cheers your doing great...


----------



## cellaratt

1000th post...


----------



## Captain Hero

cellaratt said:


> 1000th post...


Post whoring? in my journal no less.... are you being ironic? 

Congratulations!

Now onto todays workout, busy day only got in at 9.45 this evening!!!

Me and another lad from the club I work at trained Back and Hammies, heres how it went down -

Lat pull downs (slightly wider than shoulder width)

Set one - 20kg 12 reps

Set two - 25kg 12 reps

Set Three - 35kg 8 reps

T bar rows

Set one 20kg 15 reps

Set two 25kg 8 reps

DB pull overs

12kg 8 reps

Seated leg curl

Set one - 35kg 15 reps

Set two - 35kg 15 reps

St three - 45kg 8 reps

DB stiff leg deads

10kg 15 reps

16kg 8 reps

Glute machine

25kg 8 reps

Had an awesome workout, and both me and my partner agreed that the 4 - 1 - 4 part of the method was a killer, on quite a few of the exercises towards the end of the sets I could really feel a burn.

Had a long walk home and on the way back some bird stopped me and asked me for 50p to make a phone call and another 50p for a drink, she then goes on about how her boyfriend has just ditched her, etc im only half listening at this point as I just want to get home -

*her *- Do you work

*me *- yeah

*her *- you off home

*me *- yeah I am

*her *- do you have a girlfriend

*me *- No, not at the moment

*her *- do you want some business

*Me *- uuuuuuuurh NO

So there we have it, got a text from my training partner on the way home "The cycle home is killing me lol" Cheers Mr Booth! I hope you are happy


----------



## Captain Hero

Righto, todays workout!

*Chest and Biceps*

Incline DB press

set one 12kg 15 reps

set two 12kg 12 reps

set three 14kg 8 reps

cable cross overs

Set one 17.5kg 15reps

Set two 20kg 8 reps

Gironda dips/dips

1 Gironda dip, 5 normal wide grip dips

Drag curls

Set one (EZ bar only) 15 reps

Set two 10kgs 8 reps

Concentration curls

10kg 8 reps

For those who dont know -

Gironda dip

http://www.ironguru.com/Home/tabid/637/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/563/Gironda-Dips.aspx






Drag curl

http://www.ironguru.com/Home/tabid/637/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/817/Drag-Curls-For-Bigger-Biceps.aspx






Killer exercises, the Gironda dip being incredibly difficult as I only managed 1 and felt it all the way through the pec. Good workout that might have been hampered slightly by poor nutrition, thatll be in place as of next pay day Thurs 31st.


----------



## Captain Hero

Right you filthy bum tickling cum guzzling sluts!! Quads and Calves day 

Both mine and my training partners legs feel like jelly now, ace! :thumb:

Squats

Set one - Bar 12 reps

Set two 40kg 12 reps

Set three 50kg 8 reps

Farmers walk lunges

Set one 10 kg 12 reps (per leg!!!)

Set two 12kg 8 reps......(per leg!!!!)

Leg extension

Set one 30kg 8 reps

Calf raises

Set one 50kg 12 reps

Set two 60kg 8 reps

Seated calf raises

set 45kg 8 reps

More later!


----------



## ParaManiac

Captain Hero said:


> Right you filthy bum tickling cum guzzling sluts!! Quads and Calves day
> 
> Both mine and my training partners legs feel like jelly now, ace! :thumb:
> 
> Squats
> 
> Set one - Bar 12 reps
> 
> Set two 40kg 12 reps
> 
> Set three 50kg 8 reps
> 
> Farmers walk lunges
> 
> Set one 10 kg 12 reps (per leg!!!)
> 
> Set two 12kg 8 reps......(per leg!!!!)
> 
> Leg extension
> 
> Set one 30kg 8 reps
> 
> Calf raises
> 
> Set one 50kg 12 reps
> 
> Set two 60kg 8 reps
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> set 45kg 8 reps
> 
> More later!


Legs on a Sunday  - i love dedication:thumb:

Keep it up Skip,doing good


----------



## Captain Hero

ParaManiac said:


> Legs on a Sunday  - i love dedication:thumb:
> 
> Keep it up Skip,doing good


Cheers bro!

Got to say this is one of the toughest parts to do, quads and calves! Squats were tough, walking db lunges were tougher and leg extensions burned!!! Especially doing them the way we are, Solid


----------



## Nine Pack

Captain Hero said:


> So there we have it, got a text from my training partner on the way home "The cycle home is killing me lol" Cheers Mr Booth! I hope you are happy


Sounds like you are doing things properly bud (from my perspective anyway). Glad to see you are doing lunges, most folk hate them & won't bother.

Make sure you are getting 1.2 - 1.5g protein per lean lb & tweak the carbs to about 250g with some clean fats & you should be seeing a good pound of lean gain per month.

Pop into the gym if you are ever in sunny Rochdale so we can make sure your form is correct.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nine Pack said:


> Sounds like you are doing things properly bud (from my perspective anyway). Glad to see you are doing lunges, most folk hate them & won't bother.
> 
> Make sure you are getting 1.2 - 1.5g protein per lean lb & tweak the carbs to about 250g with some clean fats & you should be seeing a good pound of lean gain per month.
> 
> Pop into the gym if you are ever in sunny Rochdale so we can make sure your form is correct.


Thanks for that Paul, I will make my way down to Rochdale at some point! Ive got quite a bit of holiday booked over the next few months so I can find some time Im sure 

Ill take loads of pics, natch. Might even video the workout


----------



## Captain Hero

Rear delt machine -

set one 12reps 20kg

set two 12 reps 20kg

set three 8 reps 25kg

DB front raise

Set one 6kg 12 reps

Set two 8kg 8 reps

Shrugs

Set one 18kg 8 reps

Tricep pressdown (rope)

set one - 15kg 12 reps

Set two 20kg 8 reps

Tricep kickback

4kg 8 reps

had another training partner today in the form of a young lady I work with, she isnt used to doing weights or many of the machines so I went over form with her, will need to work on it a bit more but she said she felt it in the areas she was meant to - Good work out!! My other training partner works at the gym anyway so he got his out the way earlier....No sign of him quitting! 

on friday me and my mate are training with 2 of the ladies that are venturing to cancun with me and we have a bet on - if they manage to complete one of our workouts then we have to do Aqua aerobics in a bikini......fantastic.......


----------



## cellaratt

cellaratt said:


> Just wondering why you do shrugs on a pushday...? Is it because you classify it as shoulder....? I found that seems to be a common feeling to place shrugs with shoulders but isn't it a pulling muscle so I find it to be worked in with back as a optimul place. JMO...


----------



## Captain Hero

sorry about that big guy, meant to reply! 



> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *cellaratt*
> 
> Just wondering why you do shrugs on a pushday...? Is it because you classify it as shoulder....? I found that seems to be a common feeling to place shrugs with shoulders but isn't it a pulling muscle so I find it to be worked in with back as a optimul place. JMO...


Just the way it was suggested in the layout by Mr Booth!


----------



## cellaratt

ok


----------



## Fabion Drivenne

aye good luck mate, would maybe do somehin similar with progress pics n that but av no got the baws! lol


----------



## Captain Hero

*Back and Hammies!*

*
*

Closegrip pulldowns

Set one 25kg 12 reps

Set two 30kg 12 resp

Set three 42.5kg

T-bar

Set one 21.25kg 15 reps

Set two 26.25kg 8 reps

Db rows

set one 12kg 8 reps

Stiff leg deads

Set one 12kg 15 reps

Set two 16kg 15 reps

Set three 18kg 8 reps

Seated leg curl (ultimate strength)

Set one 20kg 15 reps

Set two 30kg 8 reps

Lying leg curl

Set one 40kg 8 reps

More on this later, not a great workout on my part in all honesty. Fair enough I shifted some weight (for myself at least  ) but form was pants...... Will drop the weights and focus on the 4 - 1 - 4  I think a lot of the reason for this is down to the nutrition part of my regime which I dont have down as yet.....

Chest and Biceps next!!!


----------



## Captain Hero

Right, after this workout I have decided to reset the weights on most of the exercises as I want to follow the method to a tee 

So *Chest and Biceps*

Dips -

Set one 8 reps

Set two 6 reps

Set three 6 reps

Cable X-over

Set one 20kg 12 reps (form.......)

Set two 15kg 8 reps - Dropped weight, slow controlled better form 4 -1 -4

Incline bench

Set one 14kg 8 reps

Drag curls (EZ bar)

Set one - 5 kgs 10 reps

Set two - 12.5kg 8 reps

Zottman curls

Set one 8kg 6 reps


----------



## SCJP

Captain Hero said:


> Rear delt machine -
> 
> set one 12reps 20kg
> 
> set two 12 reps 20kg
> 
> set three 8 reps 25kg
> 
> DB front raise
> 
> Set one 6kg 12 reps
> 
> Set two 8kg 8 reps


Not doing an OHP of some sort?

Good to see your training though. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Captain Hero

SCJP said:


> *Not doing an OHP of some sort?*
> 
> Good to see your training though. Keep it up. :thumbup1:


  at times yes but not always 

have created a progress album on facebook which I will update on a monthly basis, its on a custom list so only my training partner and people im friends with on here can see it

It can be found here -

http://www.new.facebook.com/album.php?aid=139418&id=852290000#/album.php?aid=139418&id=852290000

If you are going to add me let me know who you are on here also

Right quads and calves tonight, looking forward to it as I love training legs!

I have got 32 weeks until I go on holiday, and I would like to be in some kind of shape by then.........im not expecting miracles or anything but If I continue to follow my training program consistently as I have been, and implement a decent diet (which will be when I get paid) I should be looking at least a little sexier come holiday time


----------



## Captain Hero

*Quads and Calves*

*Farmers Walk lunges*

Set one 10kg 12 reps

Set two 12kg 12 reps

Set three 14kg 8 reps

*Front squats*

Set one 40kg 12 reps

Set two 45kgs 8 reps

*Leg extensions*

Set one 40kg 8 reps

*Calf raises *

Set one 55kg 12 reps

Set two 65kg 8 reps

*Seated calf raises *

Set one 50kgs 8 reps

I have eaten loads today, well loads more than usual and felt like I could keep going after the workout, I still feel as though I have a lot left in the tank and my legs feel fine

2 slices wholemeal toast + 4 eggs scrambled

100g porridge oats with blueberries

100g linguini and 4 boiled eggs (I know weird combo)

Pro MR

maybe not as much as any of you guys, but a lot of decent carbs in and I feel that definately made the difference

Got a lot of "I hate you" from my training partner during the workout 

Thats always a good sign :tongue:

Next few days are well deserved days off, then delts, traps and triceps on friday


----------



## Jonferimonic

Was that just your breakfast mate?!

Nah but seriously, 8 eggs in a day is too many. You might be young but still watch your cholesterol. Same with drinking blue top milk, not good in large quantities.

Have you considered power shakes? They can be cheap and really good post workout for topping your fuel cells back up.

Milk/water/oats/banana/scoop of protein and you've got a massive booster. Tescos do 500g of frozen mixed berries for £1.50, awesome to just chuck a cup in with your shake!


----------



## Captain Hero

Jonferimonic said:


> Was that just your breakfast mate?!
> 
> Nah but seriously, 8 eggs in a day is too many. You might be young but still watch your cholesterol. Same with drinking blue top milk, not good in large quantities.
> 
> Have you considered power shakes? They can be cheap and really good post workout for topping your fuel cells back up.
> 
> Milk/water/oats/banana/scoop of protein and you've got a massive booster. Tescos do 500g of frozen mixed berries for £1.50, awesome to just chuck a cup in with your shake!


Cheers for that bud. I used to make shakes with frozen berries in myself, they are bad ass  summer fruits or blueberries, always good!

Eggs arent bad for you my friend, quite a few of the guys eat a number of them a day, some times raw. There is a lot of misinformation out about eggs.......

On a workout related note my training partners seem to be sticking to it well and not only that but the lady friend of mine who has just started doing it did quads and calves with us yesterday is even more enthused about it now, saying that I worked her hard whereas before she would just do the rower and not really progress


----------



## SCJP

Captain Hero said:


> Eggs arent bad for you my friend, quite a few of the guys eat a number of them a day, some times raw. There is a lot of misinformation out about eggs.......


Six raw ones before going out for a few beers this evening. Might have to reconsider this as I'm too fat & not loosing it.

(the beer is not regular)


----------



## Jonferimonic

Captain Hero said:


> Eggs arent bad for you my friend, quite a few of the guys eat a number of them a day, some times raw. There is a lot of misinformation out about eggs.......


I agree, there is a lot of contrasting info about everything to do with nutrition, even google gives plenty of fors and againsts. I read a quick article about how there is something in eggs which counters the amout of cholesterol your body absorbs from that egg. But who knows for sure, i have friends and family who are nurses, nutritionists etc and they all say the same thing. For me im happier playing it safe (in my 30's you see so have to start taking these things seriously now haha)


----------



## Captain Hero

3rd week back  *Delts, traps and Triceps *

*Ultimate strength press*

Set one 10kgs 15 reps

Set two 15kg 12 reps

Set three 20kg 7 reps

*
Cable upright rows*

Set one 20kg 15 reps

Set two 25kg 8 reps

*rear delt*

Set one 30kg 8 reps

*Tricep french press*

Set one 10kg 15 reps

Set two 14kg 8 reps

*Tricep rope pushdowns*

Set one 15kg 8 reps

*
Tricep kickbacks *

10kgs 8 reps

Good workout all in all, seem to have a bit more size to me from the 2 weeks I have been back rear delts felt **** easy so I will be upping the weight next time, am really enjoying this routine


----------



## cellaratt

Glad you found something thats working for ya...keep at it...


----------



## Captain Hero

cellaratt said:


> Glad you found something thats working for ya...keep at it...


Cheers buddy, will do 

*Chest and Biceps*

*Decline barbell bench*

Set one 30kg 15 reps

Set two 32.5kg 12 reps

Set three 37.5kg 8 reps

*Ultimate strength chest press*

Set one 20kg 15 reps

Set two 30kg 10 reps

*Incline flyes*

Set one 6kg 10 reps

*Preacher curls*

Set one 10kg 15 reps

Set two 12.5kg 8 reps

*Barbell drag curls*

20kg bar 6 reps


----------



## Captain Hero

*Back and Hammies* 

*T - Bar rows*

Set one 15kg 15 reps

Set two 20kg 12 reps

Set three 22.5kg 8 reps

*Lat pulldowns*

Set one 25kg 15 reps

Set two 35kg 8 reps

*DB rows *

Set one 12kg 8 reps (could have done 10 easily!)

*Seated leg curl*

Set one 35kg 15 reps

Set two 45kg 15 reps

Set three 55kg 10 reps

*Lying leg curl *

set one 35kg 12 reps

Set two 45kg 8 reps

*Stiff leg deads*

Set one 16kg 10 reps

Good workout, had my female training partner with me again tonight  Seems to really be enjoying doing a proper workout, form isnt too bad could do with some work but I have seen a lot worse. Quads and Calves friday, my favourite session


----------



## Captain Hero

Tonights workout 

*Quads and Calves* ladies and gents

*Ultimate strength single leg extensions*

Set one 20kg 15 reps

Set two 30kg 15 reps

Set three 40kg 10 reps

*Lunges*

Set one 12 kg 12 reps per leg

Set two 14kg 10 reps

*Seated leg press*

72.5kg 10 reps

*Seated calf raise *

Set one 40kg 12 reps

Set two 45kg 10 reps

*Calf raise*

Set one 70kg 10 reps


----------



## Captain Hero

*Delts, traps and Triceps*

*
*

*Seated DB press*

Set one 12kg 15 reps

Set two 14kg 12 reps

Set three 16kg 6 reps

*Seated lat raises (Paul Booth style *  * )*

*
Set one 4kg 15 reps*

Set two 6kg 8 reps

*Rear delts*

40kg 8 reps

*Ez bar tricep extensions (**skull crushers?**)*

Set one 25kg 12 reps

Set two 27.5kg 8 reps

*Tricep rope extensions*

Set one 20kg 8 reps

Set two 25kg 8 reps

good workout all in all, surprised myself doing the shoulder press and ez bar tricep extensions as I didnt know if I would be able to handle the weight but I did with good form too 

have been getting comments from people too that I "have muscles now" which is cool


----------



## Jonferimonic

Captain Hero said:


> have been getting comments from people too that I "have muscles now" which is cool


awesome dude, which ones?!


----------



## SCJP

Good lad, keep up the work.


----------



## Captain Hero

Jonferimonic said:


> awesome dude, which ones?!


Im assuming they mean arms and shoulders?


----------



## Captain Hero

Righto  Havent been slacking off this week, Ive done chest and biceps, back and hammies and tomorrow one of my faves quads and calves 

*Chest and Biceps*

*Incline DB press*

Set one 12kg 15 reps

Set two 14kg 12 reps

Set three 16kg 10 reps

*DB flyes*

Set one 6kg 15 reps

Set two 8kg 10 reps

*
Dips *

2 gironda dips - 4 Dips - 4 Dips (10 total  )

*Drag Curls (EZ bar)*

5kg per side 12 reps

7.5kg per side 6 reps

*Back and Hammies*

*Deadlift (!!!!!!) *

Set one 50kg 15 reps

Set two 60kg 12 reps

Set three 70kg 8 reps

*Lat Pulldowns *

Set one 42.5kg 12 reps

Set two 50kg 4 reps - 6 reps

*
Ultimate strength low row*

Set one - 25kg 10 reps

*Ultimate strength leg curl*

Set one 20kg 15 reps

Set two 25kg 15 reps

Set three 30kg 10 reps

*Glute machine* :tongue:

Set one 25kg 15 reps per leg

Set two 30kg 10 reps

*Lying leg curl*

Set one 45kg 10 reps

Me and my training partner have been having some awesome work outs recently, I cant quite explain it but I genuinly feel like im on the right path.....

Fridays back and hammies session was really tough and I surprised myself with what I managed, especially deadlifts as I hadnt done them in an age and to get up to 70kgs for 8 reps felt ace  Made me a bit dizzy and light headed at the same time, but was good fun all the same! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## trickymicky69

keep at the dips mate. they are just practice, it doesnt half look good when you will start to rattle ten off at once


----------



## Captain Hero

trickymicky69 said:


> keep at the dips mate. they are just practice, it doesnt half look good when you will start to rattle ten off at once


Aye mate, Gironda dips are especially difficult! I have a belt to add weight should when I need to 

Righto another two updates!

*Quads and Calves*

*ultimate strength leg extensions*

set one 15kg 12 reps

set two 17.5kg 12 reps

set three 20kg 8 reps

*front squats*

set one 35kg 15 reps

set two 45kg 10 reps

*lunges *

set one 16kg 10 reps per leg

*Seated calf raises*

set one 40kg 15 reps

Set two 47.5kg 10 reps

*Calf raises *

Set one 75kg 10 reps


----------



## Captain Hero

*Delts, traps and triceps*

Ultimate strength shoulder press

Set one 11.25kg 15 reps

Set two 16.25kg 12 reps

*Set three 20kg 9 reps*

*
*

*
Seated lat raises (booth style)*

set one 6kg 15 reps

set two 8kg 10 reps

*rear delt machine *

set one 50kg 10 reps

*tricep rope pressdowns*

set one 20kg 15 reps

set two 25kg 10 reps

*
tricep db french press*

set one 16 kg 10 reps


----------



## Captain Hero

Last couple of updates for this week peeps, am off to newquay at 3 am for 3 nights!! 

*Chest and Biceps*

*Incline DB press*

Set one 14kg 15 reps

Set two 16kg 12 reps

Set three 18kg 8 reps

*Dips *

Set one 8, 4

Set two 5, 3

*
Cable X overs*

Set one 15kg 10 reps

*Zottman curls*

Set one 8kg 12 reps

Set two 10kg 8 reps

*Drag curls*

Set one 5kg per side 9 reps

*Back and Hammies*

*Deadlifts*

Set one 60kg 12 reps

Set two 65kg 12 reps

Set three 72.5kg 10 reps

*DB rows*

Set one 14kg 12 reps

Set two 16kg 10 reps

*Close grip lat pulldowns*

Set one 42.5kg 8 reps

*DB pullovers*

Set one 12kg 10 reps

*Seated leg curls (ultimate strength)*

Set one 22.5kg 15 reps

Set two 27.5kg 15 reps

Set three 32.5kg 10 reps

*Lying leg curls*

Set one 45kg 12 reps

Set two 50kg 10 reps

*
Glute machine*

Set one 35kg 10 reps

awesome workouts both, weights are going up its all cool :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

Have a good and safe trip Capt....Was just curiouse about these numbers though...

Dips

Set one 8, 4...Does this mean you wanted to get 8 reps but you only got 4?..You lost me

Set two 5, 3


----------



## Captain Hero

cellaratt said:


> Have a good and safe trip Capt....Was just curiouse about these numbers though...
> 
> Dips
> 
> Set one 8, 4...Does this mean you wanted to get 8 reps but you only got 4?..You lost me
> 
> Set two 5, 3


Will do cell spose I should count them as sets really but I did 8 reps, then 4 for a total of 12 and 5 reps then 3 for a total of 8


----------



## cellaratt

Captain Hero said:


> Will do cell spose I should count them as sets really but I did 8 reps, then 4 for a total of 12 and 5 reps then 3 for a total of 8


Were these pre-planned numbers or was that at failure..? If it was pre-planned how long was your rest period..? Just wondering...nothing behind the questions..


----------



## Captain Hero

cellaratt said:


> Were these pre-planned numbers or was that at failure..? If it was pre-planned how long was your rest period..? Just wondering...nothing behind the questions..


rest period was about 20 secs or so each time, just went for as many as possible for the total reps required per set, if not achievable all in one then a quick breather and right back into it for a few more


----------



## Captain Hero

evening  No updates this week as I have been in newquay camping and northampton visting old mates

back at it as of monday!! Quads and Calves :thumb:


----------



## Lux

Captain Hero said:


> evening  No updates this week as I have been in newquay camping and northampton visting old mates
> 
> back at it as of monday!! Quads and Calves :thumb:


Sounds like you've been doing some "alternative" workouts capster? :lol:

Good to see your making constant steady progress with your weights, keep it up and its all good buddy :cool2:


----------



## Captain Hero

Lux said:


> Sounds like you've been doing some "alternative" workouts capster? :lol:
> 
> Good to see your making constant steady progress with your weights, keep it up and its all good buddy :cool2:


cheers big guy I will do


----------



## Captain Hero

eeeeeeeeevening  Here be my frsit session bak frm when I went ways on me camping trip (thats for the grammar police to have fun with  )

Quads and Calves today!

*Squats*

Set one 40kg 15 reps

Set two 50kg 12 reps

Set three 55kg 10 reps

*Farmers walk lunges*

Set one 14kg 12 reps per leg

Set two 16kg 10 reps

*Ultimate strength leg extensions*

Set one 17.5kg 10 reps

*Seated Calf raises*

Set one 42.5kg 15 reps

Set two 50kg 10 reps

*Calf raises*

Set one 80kg 8 reps

My current training partner is a lad I work with. He seems to be caught in limbo between being a member of the bench and biceps crew and training properly  Every time we train he seems to be able to manage to train his chest and arms too.....I dont think he is working hard enough so I am going to have to make our training sessions more intense


----------



## shorty

nice tidy lifting there matey


----------



## Captain Hero

shorty said:


> nice tidy lifting there matey


Thanks Shorty


----------



## Tall

Cap... you're doing too much.

Keep it simple. No need for a complicated BB split. Just train heavy.


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> Cap... you're doing too much.
> 
> Keep it simple. No need for a complicated BB split. Just train heavy.


How do you mean buddy?

I dont feel overtrained and I actually honestly feel like this is a lot less than I have done in the past, the workouts dont take me any more than an hour


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> How do you mean buddy?
> 
> I dont feel overtrained and I actually honestly feel like this is a lot less than I have done in the past, the workouts dont take me any more than an hour


For example - "delts, traps and triceps" - that's a BB split. You need to be looking at adding mass.

This means deadlifts, flat bench, squats, rows, close grip bench, good mornings, over head press.

Simple heavy workouts and lots of food. Abbreviated training, A Ripptoe/Starr/Madcow routine or something similar.

Mate this is all IMHO.

But I personally would be doing a limited number of exercises and going heavy.


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> For example - "delts, traps and triceps" - that's a BB split. You need to be looking at adding mass.
> 
> This means deadlifts, flat bench, squats, rows, close grip bench, good mornings, over head press.
> 
> Simple heavy workouts and lots of food. Abbreviated training, A Ripptoe/Starr/Madcow routine or something similar.
> 
> Mate this is all IMHO.
> 
> But I personally would be doing a limited number of exercises and going heavy.


I do deadlifts and squats mate  and variations on them whether it be stiff leg deads or front squats. No flat benching as I dont like it. The majority of the movements performed are compounds, and the weights I am using are heavy enough for my self to complete the reps without sacrificing form.

The weight is progressing most workouts if not I drop it and work back up, the only thing I genuinly feel I am lacking is the lots of food part I will agree with you on that (and I have known this for a while)

However I could be wrong, i wouldnt mind some input from the other guys to see what they say (not that I dont value your opinion Tall  )


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> I do deadlifts and squats mate  and variations on them whether it be stiff leg deads or front squats. No flat benching as I dont like it. The majority of the movements performed are compounds, and the weights I am using are heavy enough for my self to complete the reps without sacrificing form.
> 
> The weight is progressing most workouts if not I drop it and work back up, the only thing I genuinly feel I am lacking is the lots of food part I will agree with you on that (and I have known this for a while)
> 
> However I could be wrong, i wouldnt mind some input from the other guys to see what they say (not that I dont value your opinion Tall  )


Can you post up your full split?

It's not that you aren't doing compounds mate, it's stuff like you're doing two different exercises for calves. And doing Zottman Curls and Drag curls when heavy BB curls would be a better option.

There is nothing wrong with the exercises you have picked, it's just IMHO for where you are with your training other exercises and a different split would IMHO be better.

Assuming you are training 3 days a week, then 3 full body routines with varying intensities would be good for you. 8x3 or 20reps for Squats would be great. 5x5 on deads. Mixing Incline Bench and Flat DB Bench in different parts of the week. etc etc etc etc

This isn't trying to have a go or put you down in any way dude, but IMHO this programme just screams "Wrong!" when I read it.


----------



## big

TH&S said:


> Can you post up your full split?
> 
> It's not that you aren't doing compounds mate, it's stuff like you're doing two different exercises for calves. And doing Zottman Curls and Drag curls when heavy BB curls would be a better option.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the exercises you have picked, it's just IMHO for where you are with your training other exercises and a different split would IMHO be better.
> 
> Assuming you are training 3 days a week, then 3 full body routines with varying intensities would be good for you. 8x3 or 20reps for Squats would be great. 5x5 on deads. Mixing Incline Bench and Flat DB Bench in different parts of the week. etc etc etc etc
> 
> This isn't trying to have a go or put you down in any way dude, but IMHO this programme just screams "Wrong!" when I read it.


If it were possible to have more than 100%, I would agree with the above 100000000000000000000000000000%

I bet if you let TH&S write out a routine for you, and you followed it to the letter, you'd do a whole lot better


----------



## Tall

Cap,

Have a look at this. It still needs some tweaking. It's a 3xFull Body routine.

It's thoughts are based on a routine Cookie had me on (which added 50kg+ to my deadlift) with a little bit of Westside thoughts in there, and some old skool 20 rep work.

It still needs some work. Don't feel forced to take it etc etc etc.

Keys:

ME = Max Effort.

DE = Dynamic Effort.

Max Effort you need to be putting everything you have into the exercise using a heavy a weight as possible.

Dynamic Effort you want to use about 60% of your max, for pressing movements for focus is on explosive power, for contracting movements the focus is on good form and full contraction. During your DE movements you will want to use the time to almost catch your breath for the ME movements.

Monday:

20 Rep (Rest Pause) Squats (ME)

DB Chest Movement: (DB Bench / DB Incline Bench, DB Press Flies, CGDBP) - Warmup + 2x10 (DE)

Rowing Movement: (DB Rows / BB Rows / Seated Machine Rows) Warmup + 2x10 (DE)

Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press, BTNP) Warmup + 3x3 (ME)

Hamstring Movement (SLDL, Good Morning, GHR, Ham Curls, Pull throughs) 3x15 (DE)

Long Head Triceps Movement (Seated Cable Triceps Extension, DB Triceps Extension) 2x10-15 (DE)

Heavy Biceps Movement (BB Curls, Bruch Curls) 3x10 (ME)

Wednesday

20 Rep (Rest Pause) Deadlifts (ME)

Barbell Chest Movement (Flat Bench / Incline Bench / CGBP) Warmup + 3x3 or 5x5 (ME)

Vertical Pulling Movement (Chins / Weighted Chins / Lat Pulldown) (DE) 2x10

Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press) 2x10 (DE)

Quadriceps Movement (DB Lunges / BB Lunges / Front Squats / Leg Extensions) 30 Reps Rest Pause (DE)

Triceps Movement (Dips / Weighed Dips / Pushdowns / Skull Crushers) 2x10 (DE)

Biceps Movement (BB 21s / Hammer Curls / Incline Curls) (DE)

Friday

10x2 Box Squats to Bench / 10x2 ATG Squats (DE)

Chest/Triceps Movement (Dips / Weighted Dips / GCBP) 5x5 (DE)

Back/Biceps Movement (Hammer Grip Chins / Close Grip Pulldowns) 5x5 (DE)

Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press, BTNP) 2x10 (DE)

Progression: Increase the weight on each exercise each week. Change the exercise when you plateau on an exercise.

Periodisation: Either on the 4th/5th/6th week take a week where you do maybe 50% of what you normally would weight wise as your deload week.

After each workout do a 4minute session of Tabatas (Rowing / Overhead Press Squats / Burpee Chins)

Of your 4 non-training days, 2 of them you should do nothing, no cardio, no training. The other two do active recovery - pull a bird and go for a walk down by the park/canal/river or whatever. Play some football. Go for a bike ride.

Dietwise - I think its pointless writing out a diet for you. You just need to eat everything in site.

Whatever you think you should be eating - on training days eat twice as much. Lots of protein. Lots of carbs.

The plan being for you to get stronger, pack on some mass and fill out. I wouldn't be afraid of getting a little bit fat - provided you don't let yourself become a fat bloater :thumb:

Change the workout days you suit you. Fridays workout volume is dropped. I can lift heavy of an evening, but weekends I'm much better at doing DE work as I train around lunch time so my BGL is different. It also gives you enough of a workout without hammering you for the next workout.

Stimulation not anihalation is the name of the game.


----------



## Captain Hero

Delts, traps and Triceps

DB shoulder press

Set one 10kg 15 reps

Set two 12kg 12 reps

Set three 14kg 10 reps

Lat Raises

Set one 8kg 12 reps

Set two 10kg 8 reps

Cable upright rows

Set one 15kg 12 reps

Set two 20kg

Rear delt

Set one 55kg 10 reps

Skull crushers (ez bar)

Set one 10kg 12 reps

Set two 12.5kg 8 reps

Kick backs

Set one 8kg 10 reps


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> Cap,
> 
> Have a look at this. It still needs some tweaking. It's a 3xFull Body routine.
> 
> It's thoughts are based on a routine Cookie had me on (which added 50kg+ to my deadlift) with a little bit of Westside thoughts in there, and some old skool 20 rep work.
> 
> It still needs some work. Don't feel forced to take it etc etc etc.
> 
> Keys:
> 
> ME = Max Effort.
> 
> DE = Dynamic Effort.
> 
> Max Effort you need to be putting everything you have into the exercise using a heavy a weight as possible.
> 
> Dynamic Effort you want to use about 60% of your max, for pressing movements for focus is on explosive power, for contracting movements the focus is on good form and full contraction. During your DE movements you will want to use the time to almost catch your breath for the ME movements.
> 
> Monday:
> 
> 20 Rep (Rest Pause) Squats (ME)
> 
> DB Chest Movement: (DB Bench / DB Incline Bench, DB Press Flies, CGDBP) - Warmup + 2x10 (DE)
> 
> Rowing Movement: (DB Rows / BB Rows / Seated Machine Rows) Warmup + 2x10 (DE)
> 
> Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press, BTNP) Warmup + 3x3 (ME)
> 
> Hamstring Movement (SLDL, Good Morning, GHR, Ham Curls, Pull throughs) 3x15 (DE)
> 
> Long Head Triceps Movement (Seated Cable Triceps Extension, DB Triceps Extension) 2x10-15 (DE)
> 
> Heavy Biceps Movement (BB Curls, Bruch Curls) 3x10 (ME)
> 
> Wednesday
> 
> 20 Rep (Rest Pause) Deadlifts (ME)
> 
> Barbell Chest Movement (Flat Bench / Incline Bench / CGBP) Warmup + 3x3 or 5x5 (ME)
> 
> Vertical Pulling Movement (Chins / Weighted Chins / Lat Pulldown) (DE) 2x10
> 
> Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press) 2x10 (DE)
> 
> Quadriceps Movement (DB Lunges / BB Lunges / Front Squats / Leg Extensions) 30 Reps Rest Pause (DE)
> 
> Triceps Movement (Dips / Weighed Dips / Pushdowns / Skull Crushers) 2x10 (DE)
> 
> Biceps Movement (BB 21s / Hammer Curls / Incline Curls) (DE)
> 
> Friday
> 
> 10x2 Box Squats to Bench / 10x2 ATG Squats (DE)
> 
> Chest/Triceps Movement (Dips / Weighted Dips / GCBP) 5x5 (DE)
> 
> Back/Biceps Movement (Hammer Grip Chins / Close Grip Pulldowns) 5x5 (DE)
> 
> Vertical Pressing Movement (DB Shoulder Press, BB Mili Press, BB Push Press, BTNP) 2x10 (DE)
> 
> Progression: Increase the weight on each exercise each week. Change the exercise when you plateau on an exercise.
> 
> Periodisation: Either on the 4th/5th/6th week take a week where you do maybe 50% of what you normally would weight wise as your deload week.
> 
> After each workout do a 4minute session of Tabatas (Rowing / Overhead Press Squats / Burpee Chins)
> 
> Of your 4 non-training days, 2 of them you should do nothing, no cardio, no training. The other two do active recovery - pull a bird and go for a walk down by the park/canal/river or whatever. Play some football. Go for a bike ride.
> 
> Dietwise - I think its pointless writing out a diet for you. You just need to eat everything in site.
> 
> Whatever you think you should be eating - on training days eat twice as much. Lots of protein. Lots of carbs.
> 
> The plan being for you to get stronger, pack on some mass and fill out. I wouldn't be afraid of getting a little bit fat - provided you don't let yourself become a fat bloater :thumb:
> 
> Change the workout days you suit you. Fridays workout volume is dropped. I can lift heavy of an evening, but weekends I'm much better at doing DE work as I train around lunch time so my BGL is different. It also gives you enough of a workout without hammering you for the next workout.
> 
> Stimulation not anihalation is the name of the game.


looks interesting Tall but a bit complex, id rather keep thing simple and I genuinly feel that what I am doing now is, and I genuinly dont feel as though I am doing too much or overtraining.

I honestly do appreciate you and Big offering me assitance, I mean that.

I will stick it out with this routine, get more food down me and adapt as need be.

Thank you for taking your time to offer me advice and assistance.


----------



## Tall

Captain Hero said:


> looks interesting Tall but a bit complex, id rather keep thing simple and I genuinly feel that what I am doing now is, and I genuinly dont feel as though I am doing too much or overtraining.
> 
> I honestly do appreciate you and Big offering me assitance, I mean that.
> 
> I will stick it out with this routine, get more food down me and adapt as need be.
> 
> Thank you for taking your time to offer me advice and assistance.


Ok dude no worries some thoughts I will leave you to research:

20Rep Squats + Milk

Westside for Skinny Baaaaarstards

Read all of Louis Simmons westside articles - training bodyparts twice per week etc

Overreaching rather than overtraining

Look at any of the EliteFTS Team / Ryan Kennelly on youtube and see how they train.


----------



## Jonferimonic

Captain Hero said:


> looks interesting Tall but a bit complex


I think its far too complex also, although TH&S you obviously know what your talking about!

I would hazard a guess that my training and body type arent too far off Captains, the only diff being I eat a lot. Ive found recently that my muscles get complacent after about a week of training for example bb bicep curls will rip hell out of my arms one week but the following week same weight same exercise and zilcho, have to try seated db curls to really hit them again.

As you said, stimulation is the game, you've got to keep stressing your body out for it to respond.

As for eating Captain I expect you're not gaining much weight but looking more muscular?


----------



## itraininthedark

Captain Hero said:


> Quads and Calves today!


Mate IMO your doin a bit too much but if its working for ya stick at it, however i would alter it abit to something as follows (just a brief)

*Ultimate strength leg extensions*

light Warm up for legs and stretch off.

*Squats*

Just go as heavy as possible (with good form obviously) max 5 sets

Dunno about *lunges* fella, I cant walk after heavy squatting so maybe push up the weight and intensity so your squatting more weight above your bodyweight you'll be suprised how much you can move

If you got it in ya do some *leg press* with your feet positioned higher up on the platform... and again heavy as possible!!

*Seated Calf raises*

Heavy as possible 3-4 sets 8 reps

Ive always been suprised on how much weight i can keep adding to the bar when squatting or doing leg press i just go heavy as i can every week for pure mass and strength.. grrrrrr:cursing:


----------



## hackskii

TH&S said:


> Ok dude no worries some thoughts I will leave you to research:
> 
> 20Rep Squats + Milk
> 
> Westside for Skinny Baaaaarstards
> 
> Read all of Louis Simmons westside articles - training bodyparts twice per week etc
> 
> Overreaching rather than overtraining
> 
> Look at any of the EliteFTS Team / Ryan Kennelly on youtube and see how they train.


Is there a site where I can gloss over some of these readings?


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> Ok dude no worries some thoughts I will leave you to research:
> 
> *20Rep Squats + Milk*
> 
> *
> Westside for Skinny Baaaaarstards*
> 
> *
> Read all of Louis Simmons westside articles - training bodyparts twice per week etc*
> 
> *
> Overreaching rather than overtraining*
> 
> *
> Look at any of the EliteFTS Team / Ryan Kennelly on youtube and see how they train.*


Thanks tall ill have a look 

Think I have had a read of westside for skinny bastards before.


----------



## Tall

Jonferimonic said:


> I think its far too complex also, although TH&S you obviously know what your talking about!
> 
> I would hazard a guess that my training and body type arent too far off Captains, the only diff being I eat a lot. Ive found recently that my muscles get complacent after about a week of training for example bb bicep curls will rip hell out of my arms one week but the following week same weight same exercise and zilcho, have to try seated db curls to really hit them again.
> 
> As you said, stimulation is the game, you've got to keep stressing your body out for it to respond.
> 
> As for eating Captain I expect you're not gaining much weight but looking more muscular?


Ok I'm not 100% sure why you think it's complex, so I'll try and make it easy for you :thumb:

It's a 3 day full body routine. You cannot go heavy all of the time - but most people need to be training heavy for as much of the time as possible.

When training heavy you need to be able to power that weight up, so as well as training heavy you need to train the speed of your movements to break through any sticking points.

Each day has a "full body" hip dominant movement in the form of Deads or Squats.

Each day has a chest movement, a back movement (either a horizontal pulling movement or a vertical pulling movement, a shoulder movement, a leg movement (Hams or Quads) and some exercises to work the Bis and Tris.

Each day you are working the whole body as a unit and over the whole week you are looking to hit it from all the angles.

Now this isn't a routine that will suit everyone. But for someone who is past the beginner stage and is looking to add mass then I would say it's fairly sound - no routine after all is perfect.

On each day you are looking to hit certain areas of the body, some times heavy, sometimes more for reps, and in order to try and avoid stagnation/plateaus you have a selection of exercises to choose from.

So when you stall on one exercise you know that you just need to switch exercises and keep making progress. The goal after all is to get bigger and stronger.

Utilising the template you might start like this:

Monday:

20 Rep (Rest Pause) Squats (ME)

DB Chest Movement: DB Bench - Warmup + 2x10 (DE)

Rowing Movement: DB Rows - Warmup + 2x10 (DE)

Vertical Pressing Movement: DB Shoulder Press - Warmup + 3x3 (ME)

Hamstring Movement: SLDL - 3x15 (DE)

Long Head Triceps Movement: DB Triceps Extension 2x10-15 (DE)

Heavy Biceps Movement: BB Curls - 3x10 (ME)

But you might find that after 4 weeks you can't make progress on DB Shoulder Press anymore, so you decide to switch to BB Push Press to keep making progress.

Because you are using a full range of motion on you DB Bench your Pec strength improves, but you find you are struggling to improve your BB Flat Bench as you are struggling at lockout.

So on Wednesday you switch BB Flat Bench to CGBP and change your Triceps movement from Pushdowns to Dips in order to work your Triceps harder, and as a result improve your bench press lockout.

After a few weeks you stop making progress on CGBP, move back to Flat Bench and find that you are able to continue progressing as you have corrected the weakness.


----------



## hackskii

Nice post man.

I was a bit confused too at first, but now it is much clearer.

I can see how it would make you very strong doing that.


----------



## Captain Hero

here is tonights workout! Arranged to train with a mate of mine and would have done chest and bis but he had trained chest a day before so as a one off I did back and Biceps

*Deadlift *

Set one 65kg 15 reps

Set two 75kg 12 reps

Set three 77.5kg 10 reps

*Ultimate strength low row*

Set one 20kg 12 reps

Set two 25kg 10 reps

*Lat pulldowns *

Set one 42.5kg 8 reps

*DB pullovers*

Set one 14kg 10 reps

*Barbell curls*

Set one bar/20kg 12 reps

Set two 25kg 9 reps

*Hammer curls*

Set one 12kg 8 reps

For deadlifts I did my first warm up set then wacked on some more weight thinking of what I would do for my workset, anyways I somehow got in to my head that what was on the bar was less than what it actually was so

I ended up doing my work set for my second warm up and when I realised that I had achieved more reps than I set out to I upped the weight and did my workset a bit heavier 

Had an awesome workout and feel really good now!


----------



## Captain Hero

since I did back and bis the other night I swapped it today and did chest and hammies, another good workout - strength is going up! 

*Chest and Hammies*

*
*

*Incline DB press*

Set one 16kg 12 reps

Set two 18kg 12 reps

Set three 20kg 6 reps

*Dips *

Set one 6 reps, 6 reps

Set two 8 reps, 2 reps

*X overs*

Set one 17.5kg 10 reps

*DB stiff leg deads*

Set one 14kg 12 reps

Set two 16kg 12 reps

Set three 18kg 10 reps

*Seated leg curl (ultimate strength)*

Set one 25kg 15 reps

Set two 35kg 10 reps

*Lying leg curl*

Set one 50kg 10 reps


----------



## Captain Hero

*Quads and Calves* today!

*Leg extensions ultimate strength*

Set one 20kg 12 reps per leg

Set two 21.25kg 12 reps per leg

Set three 22.5kg 8 reps per leg

*Front squats*

Set one 42.5kg 12 reps

Set two 47.5kg 8 reps

*Lunges *

16kg 10 reps

*Calf raises *

Set one 65kg 15 reps

Set two 70kg 10 reps

*
Seated calf raises*

52.5kg 10 reps

This weeks leg session was a particually tough one, not quite sure must just have been one of those days, still managed to have a good one and I feel ace now 

Thanks for all the help gents as ive said to Tall and Big I do appreciate, I will go with the age old adage "too many cooks..." I will see what Paul and Tom say with regard to it, until then I will continue as I am the only thing I feel needs sorting is my eating habits.

I do feel like I am making progress as the weights are going up and I dont have any symptoms of over training (which I have experience before)


----------



## Captain Hero

wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Delts, traps and triceps tomorrow 

I have managed to get my mum around to my way of thinking and as such she will know buy the food I need each week at a supplemented cost, so I give her £30 a week (it would normally be £50) and she sorts me out with the food I need :beer: My parents are ace


----------



## cellaratt

Thats good dude...should help take a little stress off you aswell, When ma and pa bought my food was when I made the most gains...Now I'm the Dad and get the smallest portions...Love'n every minute of it...


----------



## Captain Hero

ok here is fridays and todays workouts 

*Delts, traps and triceps*

*Seated lat raises*

Set one 4kg 15 reps

Set two 6kg 12 reps

Set three 8kg 8 reps

*Shoulder press*

Set one 14kg 12 reps

Set two 16kg 6 (*!!!!*) reps

*
Rear delt*

Set one 60kg 10 reps

*Skull crushers (e-z bar)*

Set one 12.5kg 15 reps (form went last few reps so dropped weight down and kept the form as strict and tight as possible)

*Set two 2.5kg 15 reps*

Set three 5kg 10 reps

*DB kickbacks*

Set one 10kg 10 reps

not one of my better workouts.....will drop the weight on a few of the exercises and work back up


----------



## Captain Hero

Was just finishing off stocking the fridges at work last night and somehow managed to slam (and I mean slam!!!) the fridge door on my index finger....needless to say todays workout was a little bit more difficult....

*Back and Hammies*

*Deadlifts*

Set one 72.5kg 12 reps

Set two 77.5kg 12 reps

Set three 80kg 8 reps

*DB pullovers*

Set one 14kg 15 reps

Set two 16kg 10 reps

*Lat pulldowns*

30kg 10 reps

*DB rows*

16kg 10 reps

*Ultimate strength seated leg curl*

Set one 30kg 15 reps

Set two 35kg 12 reps

Set three 40kg 4 reps, 6 negs (will drop the weight for next weeks workout and work it back up)

*Lying leg curl*

Set one 35kg 15 reps

Set two 40kg 8 reps

*Glute machine*

Set one 30kg 10 reps


----------



## Captain Hero

Evening  As you may or may not know I went to visit Tom Blackman in bristol, we had a couple of gym sessions, did a bit of hypnotherapy had a good chat, met his missus (who was lovely  ), beat Ellie (Saras daughter) like a bajillion times at mario kart (I was not beaten by a little girl, honest!) and obviously went to nandos! :tongue:

I also aided Tom with his diet by eating some of his CNP pro flapjack bars, your welcome buddy!! 

First session was quads, completely different to what ive done before and very intense to the point where I was almost sick! First time for everything! We went to a small, hardcore gym in one of the more ghetto areas of bristol, had everything needed to bust out a good workout.

*Leg press*

80kgs 4 x 20 reps

*Leg extensions*

20kg 20 reps

35kg 15 reps

45kg 20 reps

60kg 15 reps

*DB squats* (never done these before, good movement!)

12.5kg 20 reps

20kg 20 reps

27.5kg 12 reps

*Lunges (smithy)*

5kgs 12 reps

5kgs 10 reps

10kg 10 reps

10kg 10 reps

And todays session was Chest and Biceps, practiced a few focus techniques from the night before

*Standing pec flyes*

Set one 28kg 20 reps

Set two 35kg 20 reps

Set three 42kg 20 reps

Set four 49kg 17 reps

*DB press incline*

10kg 20 reps

15kg 16 reps

15kg 20 reps

17.5kg 11 reps

*Incline flyes*

7.5kgs 20 reps

7.5kg 20 reps

after this I stopped noting down the weights and just concentrated on the rest of the workout, where we did *DB curls, Cable curls, preacher curls* and then *one arm preachers*. Tom helped me with my form on the chest movements and I believe it will help me immensely

Now not only is it difficult for me to walk up stairs, sit down and stand up but I also had difficulty raising my arms and washing myself in the shower because my arms and chest were so sore  Cheers Tom!! :tongue:

All in all an awesome weekend, it was a pleasure to meet Tom and his family and a valuable experience.


----------



## brasco

keep up the good work mate, where you training now?!


----------



## MXD

Good stuff bro, keep up tha great work.


----------



## Captain Hero

brasco said:


> keep up the good work mate, where you training now?!


alright bud! Got a new journal now, training westside  Still at JJB mate how about you?


----------



## brasco

Captain Hero said:


> alright bud! Got a new journal now, training westside  Still at JJB mate how about you?


still at gymnation.

whats this westside like any links? i had a quick look but it all looks confusing lol!


----------



## Captain Hero

brasco said:


> still at gymnation.
> 
> whats this westside like any links? i had a quick look but it all looks confusing lol!


ill dig some up for you mate its not as confusing as it souinds!


----------



## Tall

brasco said:


> still at gymnation.
> 
> whats this westside like any links? i had a quick look but it all looks confusing lol!


Check my training log for more info bud.


----------



## Captain Hero

brasco said:


> still at gymnation.
> 
> whats this westside like any links? i had a quick look but it all looks confusing lol!


word.

Click this link and it will take you to an old thread of baz' which has some info on the routine and some more links on westside 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/17178-dbs-bulking-routine-06-07-a.html

chickidy check yourself


----------



## brasco

cheers tall and cap i'll have a read tomoz! reppage coming your way!


----------



## bert

you look familiar mate? From telford by any chance?


----------

